# merck medicine bottles



## Jody 1960 (Jun 16, 2004)

I got some old merck bottles when I cleaned out my grandma house.Merck would like to
 buy them back from me I have about 10 and they are still full of the meds. I really dont want to get *****ed on these. Are they worth anything


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Jody, the only Merck bottle I could find was in Kovels 12th edition. "Zinc Metal, Seal Cork. 1910's 6 1/2 in.   $93.00. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------

